# What's your favorite Caribbean bareboat charter destination?



## gdr

We're considering a charter for next spring (probably mid-March), and we're trying to decide where to go. We've done the BVI, which we liked, but it was a little crowded for our taste. We've also done the SVI, which we liked, and it was deserted only a few months after Maria. I'd love to get thoughts, recommendations, pros and cons for other destinations in the region. Thanks - in advance - for your help.

Dail


----------



## Minnewaska

If you are going to bareboat for a short period, the answers are limited. It's hard to find one that will allow you to go wherever you like.

We've enjoyed the BVI, because it's a no brainer. We sail our own boat for all forms of passage and conditions. On a winter get away vacation, the BVI takes zero stress. I've even sailed in a gale there, with zero stress. Further, everything is so close, we don't decide the next move, until we're having coffee in the morning. I love the freedom. 

Our standard is to be easily ready by about 9am, so getting somewhere before the crowds is usually easy. If you're a late riser, that can be challenging for the more popular coves/anchorages. 

There are certainly other options, particularly if you're willing to charter with crew. Often, they'll let you do the sailing.


----------



## gdr

Thanks for the comments, Minne. We're definitely bareboating, and we didn't really have a difficult time finding moorings during our last visit. We got shut out of a couple of places, but, as you know, there are always other places not very far away in that area.


----------



## Triumphant

Belize and Grenada worth a look


----------



## Minnewaska

Failed to mention, if you bareboat from St Thomas and then cruise over and clear in/out of BVI (which is much easier than one might imagine) you get the opportunity for cruising the bays around St John on your way to/from, most of which are gorgeous and desolate. We love them. Not much of a fan of STT, but we just grab our boat and go. I suppose, theoretically, one could still bareboat from BVI and then clear in/out of the US, but something tells me that's more complicated. I haven't done it that way.


----------



## Dog8It

If you want solitude and something different, Belize should definitely be on the top of your list. 3-4 boats in an overnight anchorage is considered crowded indeed. Yes, you will have to provision in advance (though local produce, vegies especially, is a delight) as shore dining is limited to resorts and hotels, here and there. Holding is poor in most places, second anchor is a must in a blow. However, the nature is spectacular, solitude is a bliss, and the night sky is out of this world (at least for us, city folks). Navigation can be a bit challenging (most charts are outdated, to say the least), good light is a must in some areas, especially if you draw deep. However, the overall experience is out this world: underwater world is breathtaking, nature is unspoiled (for the most part), local folks are nice and very helpful, and . . . you only live once.


----------



## tempest

I've done the BVI and like them for the low stress easy sailing that Minne points out. ( it's a vacation) . I haven't been yet, but if I were to do another Charter, I would probably consider the Abacos. I believe that they're still re-building after Dorian which was slowed by Covid, so Tourist cash is probably very welcome.


----------



## capecodda

We've been around too long and done too much of it. BVI's get boring after a dozen trips and the same old beach bars. We never really got sick of the Grenadines after perhaps another dozen trips....start in St Lucia, go one way Grenada, best for wind direction. Do 10-14 days to see it all leisurely. It's a sailing trip, in and out of countries, and interesting people to meet. Treat everyone you meet with respect and you'll have a good trip. Big water between islands, modulated by calm in the lees. One nice reach especially if you do it one way. Who doesn't love a long reach with interesting stops. We did Belize once. I'm not a cat guy, for me that feels like sailing your dock, but it's sure comfortable living. It's interesting inside the barrier reef, mangrove islands, great snorkeling etc. but I saw it as more of a tour than a sailing trip, but I don't like cats...you might love em. Get used to thinking of 10 feet as deep. If you like to fish, some of the most cooperative bone fish I've ever seen. Depends what you are looking for.


----------



## Minnewaska

capecodda said:


> BVI's get boring after a dozen trips and the same old beach bars.


I get that, but have a cure. We invite another couple to come that has never been. Half the time, they can sail, half can't. Even the sailing couples probably wouldn't have done it alone. Their joy is a real advantage, like watching your kids open Christmas presents.

On the other hand, getting out of the depths of a northeast winter, even to a familiar beach bar, has never felt disappointing here.


----------



## gdr

Minnewaska said:


> Their joy is a real advantage, like watching your kids open Christmas presents.


I completely agree with this. I love sailing for sailing's sake. I also love sharing it with others. Sometimes I get a little jaded, and I forget how much fun it is for people who don't do it every weekend. We've always taken others with us on our charters, and they usually aren't sailors. They always love it, and - as you said - any Caribbean location is awesome compared to February in New England.


----------



## denverd0n

Not to put a damper on things, but nowadays one must consider COVID restrictions. Some countries are still requiring people to quarantine for some period of time, so if you are planning to travel from one country to another you need to keep that in mind.


----------



## VIEXILE

BVI could clamp shut at any moment. See BVI News If you keep reading, the pols are all about themselves and most of what gets done in the BVI is "show." They only reopened in the last few weeks. In April, there were ZERO boats between Cane Garden, West End and White Bay JVD when I could count as many as 50 in Magens Bay below the house on STT. Foxy's is around a point and out of view. But no movement on the water for nearly a year. We left on April 15th to go snowbirding (and get 2 boats done to get back to the USVI) and BVI was still closed. As to cruising, I like to wander over to Dewey, down to Esperanza. St. Thomas Island has some secret spots, especially a few protected coves on the North side. Not sure what the deal is with charters out of St. Thomas and the ability to go Spanish Virgins, but Moorings now has a base at Yacht Haven Grande and there's a MILLION friggin' cats around. And you always have CYOA and Skip's Island Packets at Island Yacht Charters in Red Hook. I could entertain myself (and always did) by just hanging between PR and the USVI. Love the PR people, not the same reception in the BVI. It's changed. Even knowing people and making my first trip over in the 90's. My last passport . . . hundreds of BVI stamps. It was what we did on weekends in the "good old days." But I miss going up to Anegada to visit the Soares family at Neptune's Treasure.


----------



## Minnewaska

I’m currently looking to book our winter ‘22 bareboat. Friends of our want to come along, with their grown children. Started getting serious and seriously wondering what the BVI may be like this winter. Crap shoot.


----------



## gdr

Minnewaska said:


> I'm currently looking to book our winter '22 bareboat. Friends of our want to come along, with their grown children. Started getting serious and seriously wondering what the BVI may be like this winter. Crap shoot.


I'm with you on the concern. We are planning to start in STT, but we're still debating which way to turn from there. I wasn't that worried about Covid and the BVI, but VIEXILE got me thinking about it more carefully. It's all a leap of faith at this point. I've never bothered with travel insurance... but this might be the time to add it to my plans.


----------



## VIEXILE

Yes, total crapshoot. The upshot observations over the years seems to be that the "upper class" (politically connected) make their money from the "offshore" banking system and governmental largesse and tourism is left for the masses. With some just making out very well on . . . other pursuits. I can tell you, though, unequivocally, that the U.S. Feds can get at the banking system in the BVI. I've seen them say to a defendant ". . . and you have $X0,000.00 in an account on Tortola. So tell us what we want to know." So much for hiding money in an offshore account. 

You have to be careful over there. There is no respite from overbearing agency officials. What they say goes. Period. Argue, question and it gets worse. Even the lady at VG Customs who closes the blind behind the glass at exactly 4:30 PM (or whatever time - even lunch) even if there's a line of people standing there with their passports, money and all their paperwork to clear in. Hopefully that has changed. I've got dozens of friends who will no longer cross the line to the BVI.

Now, that's NOT to say you wouldn't have a delightful charter in the BVI. Eyes wide open, avoid BVI marine patrol, avoid "problems." Go to Anegada. Good people. Tourist hotspots are problematic.


----------



## Minnewaska

gdr said:


> I've never bothered with travel insurance... but this might be the time to add it to my plans.


I don't know the details of every policy, but I doubt one would pay off on a USVI charter, because the BVI blocked entry, or perhaps just made entry very difficult. The USVI charter companies restricted travel to USVI islands, when they were open but BVI was not. I like St John, but couldn't spend a week, unless all I wanted was solitude. Even if a BVI charter, they may only require extended quarantines and not actually close. Still suspect they don't pay.

VIexile makes some very good points and is a great local source of info. However, I think he/she would admit to being very down on the BVI in general.

My wife has been going to STT, STJ and BVI, since the 70s and has ample stories of how it's changed. But I still think it's a great winter getaway and she does too.


----------



## VIEXILE

Only "down" on the bullcrap. They arrested U.S. citizens this past winter who sailed into Drake's Channel and were tacking "over the line." Off to be guests of Her Royal Majesty up in Bhalsam Gut. Boat seized, massive fine, nowhere near land next East of St. John. Big fine. Great view, small cells. No windows. No clothes. So yeah, certain things about the BVI over the years have seriously tarnished - the ripped off $5,000 dinghy and engine (seized by government-couldn't "find" it after) the Marine Patrol running over some friends at night (accident, incompetence) and a girl getting over 100 stitches in her face. 
The "comments" sections in BVInews and BVIPlatinum can tell you a lot about how much they want you to just bring your money, give it to them and leave. It's pretty sad. I've got friends all over the BVI. Moorings moved a base over to the USVI and they're booming. 25 years ago - even 15 years ago no issues. Until they started "deciding" where the "line" is. Fishing, sailing, or simply waiting for the ferry to clear at WE Tola. Arrested. Jailed. Fined. Boats seized. Never would happen on the U.S. side, and they know it. One old guy just dragging a rapala behind his Trawler driving to JVD for the weekend. No fish. He had to pay $56,000 after over 4 months in prison. In the BVI, the "law" is what they say it is, whether they are right or not. Yeah. "Down." 





Vessel fined $20K for illegal entry; Another detained | Virgin Islands News Online


Latest Virgin Islands (BVI) News on local community, politics, finance/business, culture and sports.




www.virginislandsnewsonline.com


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Yes, hate to have to agree but the Bvi's are now very difficult because the authorities are quite against having visitors. 

Mark


----------



## Minnewaska

You're all convincing me that the BVI could shut down again this winter. So, what would I do with a couple of 20 somethings aboard, if confined to the USVIs? We can swing on the hook in Maho Bay for days and love it, but they'd understandably get bored out of their minds. Cruz Bay is not great, in our opinion.


----------



## SanderO

My pre teen grand daughters say they want to go sailing... but of course they are bored. The boat is a sort of play house for them... and they have their phones to play with... But I see no interest in the actual sailing.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Obvious answer is to go to a charter area that is not closed down. 
St Martin / St Barth / Saba /Statia / St Kits

That's a nice cruising ground with easy access by flights from the USA and Europe.


----------



## Minnewaska

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Obvious answer is to go to a charter area that is not closed down.
> St Martin / St Barth / Saba /Statia / St Kits


Can't move, once the charter is booked. Issue is where to book it in the first place.

Do they have higher vaccination rates than BVI? The real question is whether they close down again, not whether they are closed down now. BVI only has 40% of their population with their first shot and their vaccine supply just expired. It's not just a question of getting more vaccine, apparently they had a hard time getting their population to take what they had.

Variants are the risk to the unvaccinated this winter and the islands with very little hospital space could close to keep their beds from being overrun again, which puts the vaccinated at risk of not having access to critical care. It's viscous circle.

Worse, as of today, only 11% of the worlds population is vaccinated.


----------



## VIEXILE

Vieques. Culebra. St. Thomas. St. John. St. Croix. Each are a day's sail from the other. 38 miles from my mooring to Esperanza. Rent scooters, wind around Vieques (avoiding unexploded ordinance signs) go to Red Beach, Green Beach, Sun Bay, Bio Bay. Hit the Malecon in Esperanza. Go visit Isabel Segunda. Yeah, you can stay busy.


----------



## Minnewaska

These 20 somethings (friend's kids) would be looking forward to Willy T's, Foxy's and Soggy Dollar, not scooters. What replaces that?

I've also looked up the USVI vaccination rates, which are only about 50% of the population. Not that far behind the mainland. Have to wonder if they can't make more progress, whether USVI and SVI restrict travel this winter too. 

All seems like a crap shoot. Very, very, disappointed.


----------



## gdr

I'm working towards an STT port with an SVI target. I love Culebrita.


----------



## RegisteredUser

All kids love scooters and carts
Independence


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Now? Opps, sorry, I thought you meant in a few months. Anyone is crazy to try to travel now. BVIs just closed their whole immigration department - today - as they all got a dose of Covid.

Few are vaccinated as they dont trust their untrustworthy government.

BVIs maybe off the table for cruisers for some years.


----------



## VIEXILE

Minnewaska said:


> These 20 somethings (friend's kids) would be looking forward to Willy T's, Foxy's and Soggy Dollar, not scooters. What replaces that?
> 
> I've also looked up the USVI vaccination rates, which are only about 50% of the population. Not that far behind the mainland. Have to wonder if they can't make more progress, whether USVI and SVI restrict travel this winter too.
> 
> All seems like a crap shoot. Very, very, disappointed.


USVI probably won't shut down. First Cruise Ship in 15 months hit Havensight yesterday. They require proof of vaccination or current test to come in, and they prosecute fake documents. Now, there's things to do all over Culebra, but if party must be had, go see my friends Stuart and Natalya in Esperanza at Lazy Jack's, one of the several watering holes on the Malecon. Tell Stuart "Maineiac" said a free round for everyone if you want to see a Brit get all choked up.

I'm not saying "don't go" to the BVI. Eyes wide open. I don't even know if the William Thornton is operating. Wait . . . let me check . . . yup, there's peoples at the Soggy Dollar. Here's the live cam at the Beach Bar in Cruz Bay: Saint John: Beach Bar Live Webcam - US Virgin Islands - World Cams

Then on STJ you got Lime Out, the floating bar over by Coral Bay, Skinny's . . . things have changed since the hurricanes.


----------



## Minnewaska

The winter is such a crap shoot. What happen with the variants. What do local islands do, if their unvaccinated populations start getting sick again. Of the low vaccine turnout, was the more vulnerable more likely to get vaccinated, meaning a resurgence would have less impact on hospitals. All unknown. 

Just talked to my buddy, who’s family we were going to take sailing the BVI. All think it’s just too much of a risk right now.


----------



## RegisteredUser

The kids will want instawhatever pics with a tank.
You can satisfy with usvi


----------



## VIEXILE

The tank is on Culebra. I have no idea if Moorings permits running to Culebra/Vieques/PR. If so, I'm sure they have call/clear protocol, since it is a separate Customs jurisdiction from the USVI. You MUST do what they say, although the hundreds of Ricans that came over for Christmas, New Years, Easter, etc. - I don't believe many of them ever followed any protocols. Nor do many of the doofuses sailing back and forth, but if the CATCH you there's hell to pay.


----------



## VIEXILE

Here's the current front page on BVI status. A 32 year old resident died, but I believe it might be only the 2nd death. Residents of the Islands tend to be duly wary of the vaccination. They pulled a hard lockdown for almost a year, and recently "reopened." This does not bode well for ongoing tourism. http://www.virginislandsdailynews.com/


----------



## Minnewaska

Pebbles hospital (Tortola, BVI) has only ~120 beds. Who knows how many ventilators. That seems sparse for a country with 30 thousand residents. Maybe not uncommon, for third world countries. It must play a part in any country’s thoughts on virus containment.

52% of BVI’s GDP is based on tourism and 1 out of 4 residents work in tourism. It will be back. Bumpy road though.


----------



## gdr

We're seriously considering opting for a USVI trip at this point. We could go over to the BVI if it's available, but would plan for a USVI only experience. We're not beach bar types. We're more into quiet places with warm water, good snorkeling, and a few interesting places to walk. Any recommendations and/or thoughts on that sort of trip in the USVI?


----------



## VIEXILE

CYOA, Island Yachts and Moorings . . . I've never chartered . . . don't like other people's boats. Don't know what the deal is, but I remember captained charters going back and forth across the line. I'd be curious if anyone was providing for Spanish Virgins charters. Between Dewey, Esperanza and Isabel II you have a chance to get your "metro" on, then there's a ton of places to hang. Over to Palomino, into Fajardo, etc. Between St. John and St. Thomas I could stay busy for 10 days and not spend 2 nights in the same place. And probably know people everywhere I stopped. Great snorkeling, lotsa hidey holes the tourists don't make it to - like in between Great and Little Hans Lollick. Saw a nice tiger shark in there one time, though. Eyes wide open in the Caribbean - in all respects.


----------



## VIEXILE

Whoa. Turning To Faith, BVI Calls For 21 Days Of Prayer And Fasting As Positive Covid Cases Surge To 1,147


----------



## Minnewaska

Fasting to fight a respiratory epidemic? Come on. I respect religion, but that was clearly optional and ill advised.

It’s going to rage through the islands now. The only question is whether so many get it so quickly (or become motivated to vaccinate) that it burns out by winter. We’ve decided to let it play out for another month or two and reassess, before putting funds on the line.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Oh, fasting can certainly work. 
The Caribbean islanders are in general way obese which is an absolute marker for a poor result with Covid - or a myriad of other illnesses. 
The rest of the world has missed this opportunity yo get this health message out that obesity kills. 

Fasting, low Carb, résistance exercise (weightlifting) and sun ☀ giving Vit D help everyone. 

😊 

Mark


----------



## VIEXILE

Minnewaska said:


> Fasting to fight a respiratory epidemic? Come on. I respect religion, but that was clearly optional and ill advised.
> 
> It's going to rage through the islands now. The only question is whether so many get it so quickly (or become motivated to vaccinate) that it burns out by winter. We've decided to let it play out for another month or two and reassess, before putting funds on the line.


Who knows? Each island is different. Different people, different norms. Vieques is one way, Culebra another. St. Thomas is different from St. John is different from St. Croix, and the islands of the BVI have similar differences. Love Anegada, tired of JVD, Tortola is another game altogether, then VG has it's own thing going. I don't think it will "rage through the islands," but like some parts of the U.S., it'll get worse before it gets better and others should come through unscathed.


----------



## Minnewaska

If I have my facts straight, very few BVI belongers were infected last year, given their strict lock downs. Now that so few agreed to be vaccinated and the infection rate is pushing 20%, I'm afraid a rage might be exactly correct. The belongers have very little herd immunity to protect them.

Anyway, we'll see. I wish no harm to them, just facing the facts about the risk of dropping down thousands of dollars on a deposit we may not get to use as hoped. For the poster above who just wants to snorkel and have beautiful solitude, I'd agree that STJ has plenty to offer. I particularly like Maho/Francis area and it's easy to wave down a taxi on the road behind the beach, if one must go to town. We like solitude, but mixed with civilization and night life, given the day's mood.

Losing weight and getting fit is entirely different from fasting for, what did they say, 20 days? That's malnutrition and harmful, especially if one gets sick.


----------



## VIEXILE

And here's the current state of affairs in the BVI. It is "raging" on Tola. That's a lot of deaths for a small community. USVI wants 48 hour test proof or belongers can't come over. And BVI can't even do the tests in 72 hours. Part of the problem is ******* travelers lying about tests & vaccination because they want "freedom" to expose others. CDC Issues Level 4 Travel Alert For BVI As Covid Crisis Engulfs British Islands


----------



## Minnewaska

You mean fasting isn’t helping? Shocking. Wife’s theory is this will plow through the islands with great speed and they’ll find herd immunity the hard way. Wonder if Foxy is in Australia?


----------



## VIEXILE

Nah. I think Foxy right there. Don't know how things played out with this, but knowing some of the players and things on both sides, I wouldn't dare hazard a guess right from wrong: American expat accused of trying to scam 'Foxy' | Virgin Islands News Online


----------



## Minnewaska

That’s a pre-covid story that I hadn’t heard. I actually saw Foxy not long before that story, but did not realize. Are he and Tessa split now? The place must be bust now, if it was in bad shape then. Of course, 2018 was still digging out from the Irmaria hurricanes. Then Covid. Bad luck for sure.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Minnewaska said:


> That's a pre-covid story that I hadn't heard. I actually saw Foxy not long before that story, but did not realize. Are he and Tessa split now? The place must be bust now, if it was in bad shape then. Of course, 2018 was still digging out from the Irmaria hurricanes. Then Covid. Bad luck for sure.


Sounds a bit sad. Without knowing the story, I'm interested in the human behaviour.
I met Foxy and his wife years ago. She was the brains in the outfit by the look. He was an old guy just hanging in there. The actual place, just the normal tourists trap of high prices for only reasonable food. Buildings worth nothing. Land only worth a bit as "Goodwill" doesn't transfer.

Always makes me wonder why someone flies 6 hours from NYC to eat same cost food they would run out of Manhattan... and come out smiling and buying the TShirt.

Mark


----------



## Minnewaska

In his day, I'd say Foxy was an entertainer. Still was, when I saw him in 2019, just much slower. We went to their Superbowl party and Foxy was a Patriots fan. The perfect caricature of the Caribbean beach bar owner. Dread locks, barefoot, drunk on wine, playing his guitar, singing and telling jokes. He'd work the tables at dinner. Tessa was known to be the formal business brains behind the operation. I'm sure they paid to be the cover of the cruising guide many years. Selling hats and tshirts was brilliant marketing. Conversation pieces when the tourists got back to NYC, driving conversation about their trip and motivating the un-indoctrinated to go experience it for themselves. I've been to some seriously fun parties at night there, with the DJ driving people to dance and all the sailors at the bar making up big sea stories. Some really great memories. They built up enough mass that I would literally tell people that were going to the BVI for the first time, they didn't want to come back and not have seen it. The next day, a quiet anchorage was always in order.

One thing was always clear. There were a ton of young local men, probably with no education, that were making good money off him. It was said they were all his close and distant relatives. Young male baretenders wearing Rolex. Didn't seem right.


----------



## SanderO

Minnewaska said:


> In his day, I'd say Foxy was an entertainer. Still was, when I saw him in 2019, just much slower. We went to their Superbowl party and Foxy was a Patriots fan. The perfect caricature of the Caribbean beach bar owner. Dread locks, barefoot, drunk on wine, playing his guitar, singing and telling jokes. He'd work the tables at dinner. Tessa was known to be the formal business brains behind the operation. I'm sure they paid to be the cover of the cruising guide many years. Selling hats and tshirts was brilliant marketing. Conversation pieces when the tourists got back to NYC, driving conversation about their trip and motivating the un-indoctrinated to go experience it for themselves. I've been to some seriously fun parties at night there, with the DJ driving people to dance and all the sailors at the bar making up big sea stories. Some really great memories. They built up enough mass that I would literally tell people that were going to the BVI for the first time, they didn't want to come back and not have seen it. The next day, a quiet anchorage was always in order.
> 
> One thing was always clear. There were a ton of young local men, probably with no education, that were making good money off him. It was said they were all his close and distant relatives. Young male baretenders wearing Rolex. Didn't seem right.


Thanks for this view of something which has absolutely no interest to me. I realize that perhaps most people are looking for a "fun time"... getting drunk... and "joking/BSing" in beach bars which is what the northerners head to the islands for. Let them do what they want. My only concern are things like driving drunk and other anti social "drunk" behaviors.

For me this is adds to the "ugly American abroad" reputation.


----------



## VIEXILE

2 or 3 Julys ago I got a call from an old pirate. I was north, he was in JVD. Same birthday as Philiciano. Sitting on a picnic table in Great Harbor. Tosses the phone over to the old man and he starts in first asking me when I'll "come home." Then he goes political. Hard to believe Foxy would be all . . . crazy like that. I finally said "give de man de phone bak." And asked my old friend WTF was THAT? He just said he dials it out, but was jumping on the boat to get out of there. Wasn't going to listen to it any more. It had become too much. Things change. 

I knew about the fishing boat Callwood bought years ago and had Adam run it. I thought it was fairly profitable but Tess says no. Really don't know what the overall status is right now, whether Justine still runs the newer bar up by the bubbly pool. Where Uncle Wendell might be or whether Vinnie still has Corsairs. I heard Ivan Chinnery wasn't doing great and had moved to FL and his daughter was running the place in White Bay. Met Big Head Todd over there one time when I was sitting with Ivan and said, with Todd sitting at the table unbeknownst to me, "who the F is Big Head Todd?" Nice guy, we had a good laugh, got hammered.


----------



## Minnewaska

SanderO said:


> My only concern are things like driving drunk and other anti social "drunk" behaviors.
> 
> For me this is adds to the "ugly American abroad" reputation.


To clarify, it was Foxy who was drunk, but certain not alone. No one drives to this place, other than their dinghy. No doubt, dinghies are operated under the influence.

As far as anti-social, I agree there are happy drunks and mean drunks and I really hate the mean ones. For me personally, alcohol is only a happy social thing. When I feel down, angry, tired, or stressed, I find alcohol undesirable. Makes it worse and harder to figure out a solution to whatever is causing it.

Also, most of the people I'm recalling having struck up long conversation with at Foxy's were not Americans. So clearly, we have no corner on the ugly drunkenness. The last I was there a large catamaran full of young (20 something) Germans had literally just arrived from Europe and cleared into the BVI at customs a few hundred feet down the beach. They were way ahead of us in consumption. Great stories though.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Thanks for the stories 
It is the kind of things that make these places on people "bucket lists".
Just sad to see it/them/him try to keep going when a nice retirement cottage would have stopped a lot of anguish.

As for the performer, yes, thats what Foxy was. Like so many footballers, movie stars, musicians, theres a huge difference between creative talent and business talent.
I find it interesting that some 'stars' can earn a Million Dollars in a game/match/movie/concert/album etc and blow it... where that one opportunity of $1M would set up a diligent investor for life.

Crazy.


----------



## VIEXILE

Callwood will never quit. The property is worth millions. I remember when he was knighted by the Queen of England. Dude was barefoot under those robes. Ran into him in . . . can't remember . . . maybe Atlanta. Maybe Miami. Carrying he shoes. He don' ware shoes. But some shops and places demand. I worn shoes maybe 4 days in the last year. I see where he was goin' wit dat. Tough when you've got a tie and sport coat on, but F' em if they don't have a sense of humor. Except Court. THEY don have sense of humor. Everywhey else we good.

Never saw much ugly drunkeness on JVD. But I do have some stories not fit to print. What's his name there - Edward Scissorhands - he and . . . can't remember her name. Getting trashed at Foxy's. Probably some nose candy involved. What's her name goes back to the yacht, what's his name passes out on the beach. Same buddy (same birthday as Philicianno), now both what - 83 on September first? Maybe 82. Walks up to Jack Sparrow (_years _ago) and wakes him up and says "shouldn't you go back to the boat?" Cap'n Jack freaks out, jumps up and runs off down the beach. 5:30 AM maybe. Disappears. Crew comes in from the yacht looking for the intrepid sailor, can't find him. My buddy walks them down the beach, finds said sailor hiding under the customs house, unwilling to exit said crawlspace. They got him out, eventually, I believe. He managed to skip the 2nd floor accommodations there (local jail).


----------

